# Newbie



## Sdufort221 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey guys I'm new to the planted tank. I have some issues with my plants. I have all easy plants to grow like hornwort java ferns crypts water wisteria etc. But I cant seem to get rid of brown algea and my water wisteria is melting. I use flourish in my tank checked my water parameters and my kh is super low only 40 could this be causing the melting ?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is it just me? I can't see the images.

Technically, there are a lot of possible reasons why your plants aren't doing well. Low KH is not usually an issue. Please answer some of the following questions:

Is it a new tank?
What do you use for your lights? How long do you have your lights on for?
How big is the tank and how much do you dose?
How big is your filter? Have you been cleaning it?
How often are your water changes?
Have you tested your GH?
How big is your tank? How many/what type of fish do you have in it?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Is it just me? I can't see the images.


Not just you and not the first time. My guess - another problem with this site.


----------



## Bigfish101 (Dec 29, 2018)

*I'm done with my planted tank*

I'm selling a 10 gallon planted tank with a few plants and lots of red cherry shrimp over 100. They just keep breeding. I'm also including a full 10lb co2 tank and a 305 fluval filter. It comes with a stand. All in pristine condition. 1m asking for 200


----------

